# Identify language please



## Polly2000

Hello

can anyone help me out to identify what language the attached image is written in and what it says?

thank you so much
polly


----------



## Stoggler

There’s no image


----------



## Polly2000




----------



## Polly2000

Sorry just posted it now.


----------



## ThomasK

You ought to try at the Chinese or Japanese section. It might be calligraphy inspired by Chinese or Japanese...


----------



## cherine

Hello @Polly2000, could you please give us some background information? For example, were did you find this? Where was it written and/or by whom? The more information you provide, the more help you can receive.


----------



## twenty6

There is a possibility that it is in Chinese, though if it was then it would be in a very weird cursive. If you ask me, I think it says "文名“. 

That isn't exactly an interpretable phrase, though.


----------

